# Hello from the Southern USA



## SINGLE_DADDY (Dec 29, 2012)

38 year old single dad here. Have 2 daughters. I am an auto glass technician/manager. Looking to relocate from Atlanta Georgia to New Zealand. Was hoping to find out about about the auto glass industry over there and how NewZealand differs (good/bad) from the USA. It couldnt be any worse.........LOL! Our econmy is failing bad, our healthcare is about to go down the tube. What parts of New Zealand would compare to the warm climate of the southern usa AND if there are any persons in the auto glass industry I would love to hear from you.

Sincerely

Bo

SOrry I forgot to add that my oldest daughter who will be 15 is a fastpitch softball super player and that will play huge role into what parts to look for in NZ. She is a widely recruited player already from many colleges across the USA, we would love to find a place that offers fastpitch softball at THE HIGHEST LEVEL. :clap2:


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi - I can offer a little help in the second part - knew of NZ's softball team . Black Sox, but hadn't heard of Fastpitch Softball. 
This has been my lesson for the day
Some links here

Softball New Zealand and information on the Interislander National Fastpitch Championship held earlier this month, North Shore, Auckland. That link also has further links to 2013 tournaments including secondary schools championships. Also links here on a blog New Zealand Fastpitch Softball


----------



## jsharbuck (Jul 26, 2012)

Hi

Saw where you were asking about fast pitch soft ball and having lived in the South(Louisiana) I understand the importance of sports and college prospects in the US. 

My husband and I moved here in August and have found it to be a lifestyle and culture change. We became disgusted at what we saw happening in our country and decided to leave. Healthcare here is free, taxes are a lot less, we save about 12 percent just on Federal. Kids here are different too.A lot of what is important to US kids is not here. Kids seem to talk to each other, you don't see a lot of electronics, iPhones, etc. NZ is very family orientated. I feel like I am back in the late 70s or early 80s. I talked to a kid last week from Florida who came over when he was 14 and he said that he wouldn't go back.

I guess what I am saying is if the prospects for college is important then that will play into any decision to move here. If you are looking for a good place to allow your daughter to grow up and a life style change, then New Zealand could be a good place to move to. Use this forum for research, it helped us decide. Best of luck whatever you decide


----------

